# 7 month Shepherd male HELP



## Kimbo_2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Im new to the breed and have studied a bit about them and i still have questions. I have a 7 month old pup named kimbo he has a smooth and shiny coat, i have not weighed him but i would guess he is around 50-60lbs? He does not eat as much as i think he should. is this because of the food or because he doesnt have a high food drive? right now im feeding him veterinarian formulated large breed puppy food. But my grandfather who has also just purchased a pup who was three months when he got her and weighed about 25 to 30 lbs, he has fed her eukanuba with hambuger, gottage cheese, boiled egg, wheat germ, and other things. long story short is my grandfathers dog is now 4 months old and weighs about 40 lbs or so. what i would like to know is what everyone recommends to feed my 7 month old kimbo. I want him to have the best food avalible. thanks for your help


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Welcome to GSDs and to this forum!

Where do you live? If you give us the general area, that might give us a better idea of what is available to you so that we don't give you a list of foods that you can't even get. What pet food stores do you have access too?

~Kristin


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is your dog to skinny? Dogs will be different weights, heights so don't go by what your grandfathers dog weighs but by what your dog needs.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

With large breed puppies you want slow growth. My breeder recommended a large breed puppy formula this time so that is what I am feeding. [previous pup I fed good quality adult kibble from day one]. At 4 mos, she's 25+ lbs. She's growing a bit faster than I would like.


----------



## Kimbo_2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

i live in north eastern kansas. if that helps anyone. the thing that i would really like to know is if regular kibble is good for him, or making my own dog food, or mixing the two i would really like some help with him. thanks alot


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Can you post a pic of you boy? That would help too in looking at weight. GSD should be fed so that you can see some rib outline. Angeles was 67.4 lbs right before he turned 6 months. Now his vet said it was a good weight for his size and at that time I had moved him to adult food that did contain grains.

I have had my dogs on grain-free kibble and RAW for the past week and they are doing great - they really love the food so much better. 

Look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

7 months, 50-60lbs sounds about right. I'm agree with Middle. I would rather have a puppy that grows "too slow" than "too fast". It's not a contest to see who gets to 100 first. The worst with a skinny pup is that it takes awhile for him to fill out. The worst for a big one is a whole lot more serious. In fact, I'm cutting back how much I feed my pup right now. 4 months, 35lbs. He's growing too fast for my liking.

As for kibble - I would look into getting better ones than science diet. Wellness, Taste of the Wild, Natural Balance, Fromm, Innova, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Kimbo_2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

here is a picture of kimbo. hope it works. kimbo


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

it didn't post


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Kimbo looks fine to me. I am not sure what breed your Grandfather's puppy is, but that much weight on a 4 month old body might not be such a good idea?

This forum is a wonderful resource for food recommendations. The nutrition section should be mandatory reading for all members!
Sheilah


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lord how mercy - now I see it!!!! I was waiting for it to load! HAHAHAHA He looks great!


----------



## Kimbo_2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

i cant seem to find it, could you paste the link for me?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He looks great to me. What your relative is feeding their dog is fine too, but you have to be more careful and do the math to figure out calories and nutrition (12 eggs a day? 2 eggs a day ???).

I give my dogs kibble, feed Nutro Natural Choice and they do fine. And at times I give them other stuff from my fridge. Everyone KNOWS a different food and is adament about it, so figuring out what you can afford and are comfortable with may take a bit of time.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee Everyone KNOWS a different food and is adament about it, so figuring out what you can afford and are comfortable with may take a bit of time.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: sit,stayKimbo looks fine to me. I am not sure what breed your Grandfather's puppy is, but that much weight on a 4 month old body might not be such a good idea?
> 
> This forum is a wonderful resource for food recommendations. The nutrition section should be mandatory reading for all members!
> Sheilah


My pup is about 45 pounds and he is 4 months and 3 days old. He is perfect I would say.


















Unfortunately, his ears do not stand up like that. That was one morning when I woke up and he was waiting for his food, they fell down right after that. Now, his ears don't even lean to the middle like the first pic, maybe because of the teething.
I'll admit, I would be heart broken if his ears do not stand up. 
On topic though, I think my dog is at a healthy weight.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Damian - you are a cutie pie! Great pictures!


----------



## Kimbo_2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

my grandfathers doog looks almost identical, except for she has more of a red tint to her


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Different dogs, different weights.

Argos was a moose. At 4 months he was about 43lbs. Now at almost 3yrs he's about 85lbs.

My 9 month old puppy is about 65lbs. He's not going to be huge for a male dog, but he's not small either. He's only slightly smaller now than my 2 year old female who goes between 65-70lbs. And she is a pretty good sized female. I figure he'll finish out about 75lbs when he's filled out. 

There's a pretty good range in size for GSDs. Some dogs are way oversized. (No female should really hit 80lbs and likewise males really shouldn't be 100lbs- most will agree that those dogs are oversized) And some dogs seems smaller because of that. A 70lb male can still be within standard, and chances are will be more active and agile than a larger dog. So in the end, as long as you dog looks and feels healthy...he's the right weight.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Hey neighbor!


----------

